# Light Headed...can this be expected?



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just started road riding. I have been out three times and each time about 20 minutes into the ride I get light headed and dizzy. It goes away after a short break and then I am fine. After the ride and later in the day I feel great as well. I am 45, 170 lbs and have not done much exercise in the last five years...other then snow skiing in the winter. In fact, I have never done any cardio (running or cycling). My heart beats between 140-160 during my rides of approximately 20 miles. During this time I feel good and don't feel like I am over doing it.

What is causing this and what should I do differently? Is my heart rate to high for a newbie?

Thanks!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Might be dehydration. Light headed usually equals low blood pressure, and dehydration is a really quick route to low blood volume, which leads to low blood pressure.

but, seriously, if it's really bothering you, talk to your doctor. light headed could mean a lot of things, and if you haven't exercised in 5 years, you should talk to a professional.


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

Also try eating something about an hour or so before you ride, I know If i go to the gym and do cardio on an empty stomach sometimes i feel light headed or dizzy.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Probably normal, but potentially a worry...*

Sounds normal to me, particularly since you're new to the sport and haven't done a lot of aero stuff in the past. I'd be surprised if it were either dehydration or a food thing only 20 minutes into a ride, though. That's pretty soon for either of those.
Don't blow it off, though. I was a runner before I started cycling at age 44, and when I had similar symptoms 20 to 30 minutes into a run, it turned out to be atrial fibrillation, an irregular heartbeat. I went from doing a 6:15 pace to about 8:30 literally overnight. The fib is easily controlled, and it hasn't changed my life, but you're not immune.
As we've all read a zillion times, "consult your health care professional before beginning an exercise program." Forty-five is young for heart problems, but I'd never had one day of trouble or a single symptom until I suddenly went into fib.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Would not ask medical advise here...*

Really a question for the experts in the medical field. You are in the age catagory for a bad event. But let's just say for the minute that all is well and you want to improve your fitness by riding. You need to develop a base of fitness. Based upon the limited amount of data you gave in your post you probably are going too hard based upon your current level of fitness. Must learn to ride slow before you ride fast is advice I have always read/heard. IOW, develop a base. I would say to keep the HR in a sustained 120bpm, building that time up to several hours at that level and then start to increase the intensity of your riding. I know it is great to feel the speed and the thrill of going fast on a light bike but it takes effort to do that and you over tax yourself early on, might turn into a "negative training" routine. When you get really serious about the whole fitness level/training thing read a copy of Friels Cyclist training bible and even incorporating some of his ideas will improve the experience.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lightheaded and dizzy does not sound good, especially for cycling. See a doctor, preferably one with a sports background.


----------



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I do drink the day before and eat in the mornig so I don't think taht is it. FYI, I had a trendmill test done with a doctor several months ago and received a clean bill of health for exercise. I'll go seek a specialist. In the interim, I'll try riding at a lower HR...boring!!! But safe!!!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I think you nailed it...*

go see a SPECIALIST to be safe....I am only 35, but about 5 years ago (ONLY 30) I developed a PVC (premature ventricular contraction) literally overnight...was fine on Friday, went out with friends that night (too much booze) and the next day it felt like someone was sitting on my chest. This was at a time in my life when I was doing TONS of cardio and like an idiot, was taking ripped fuel (ephedrine based fat burner). It scared the crap out of me and immediately went to a doctor and they did a stress test and sent me to a cardiologist where I did stress tests and they wired me up to monitor my heart for a weeks period of time....a PVC is not harmful and a lot of people have them and sometimes they do 'pop' up....they put me on beta blockers (which I HATED because it would not let my heart rate get up which affected my ability to do cardio).....anyway, everything turned out fine...PVC disappeared on it's own, no longer take any type of stimulant supplements or beta blockers, etc....go see a specialist...better safe than sorry..and you can knock out some of your deductible early on in the year.....


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

newbie13 said:


> Also try eating something about an hour or so before you ride, I know If i go to the gym and do cardio on an empty stomach sometimes i feel light headed or dizzy.



What he said.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It sounds like low blood sugar. Have a physician do a blood test and make sure that things are OK.


----------



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Update*

Went on a 45 minute ride today and barely broke 120 HRM....contrary to my 140/150 average on my prior rides. Also incorporated a longer warm up and cool down. It was a smooth and quiet ride, very cruise like. While I felt like I had "a lot more" in me and I wanted to push, I kept it cool to see if the dizziness would come back. Good news, it did not:thumbsup: . Maybe my prior rides were a case of too hard, too fast for a newbie. It's only one test, but it's a start in the right direction.

Regardless, I am going to the doctor tomorrow. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

A good warmup can make a big difference. If you go super hard right out of the door you may have this reaction...my 2 cents


----------



## Jordybb (Mar 4, 2018)

I think mcf is on the right track. Have your heart checked. I've been an avid cyclist all my life, but after two battles with cancer, I developed the same PVC described here, and I have the symptoms described.
I have no trouble with riding, but the moment I step off the bike, I can barely remain standing. It takes 5 or 10 minutes for me to normalize. My blood pressure, blood sugar, and cholesterol are all where they should be.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jordybb said:


> I think mcf is on the right track. Have your heart checked. I've been an avid cyclist all my life, but after two battles with cancer, I developed the same PVC described here, and I have the symptoms described.
> I have no trouble with riding, but the moment I step off the bike, I can barely remain standing. It takes 5 or 10 minutes for me to normalize. My blood pressure, blood sugar, and cholesterol are all where they should be.


He might have been on the right track...11 DAMN YEARS AGO! Jesus, thread dredge of the year already. Take a look at how old the last post was before replying. It's pretty obvious in this case that now has though this was worth posting about. For 11 years.


----------



## Jordybb (Mar 4, 2018)

If it shows up at the top of google, then I think people still read it and it is relevant to a lot of people. There is no need for you to be a total douche bag.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jordybb said:


> If it shows up at the top of google, then I think people still read it and it is relevant to a lot of people. There is no need for you to be a total douche bag.


That's my job here. Thread dredging by 2 day old members of _any_ forum is frowned upon. It doesn't matter where it shows up on a google search, if it hasn't had any action here for 11 years that's saying something.


----------



## Jordybb (Mar 4, 2018)

That's great. You're the troll of the decade. Bad bad, I'm just soo stupid. Great to have someone like you around. My apologies for my stupidity. You know, you can hire someone who knows how to build websites, they can close old threads. That negates the need for trolls. Again, so sorry, you da man.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

CX, why the tough guy act? Big deal he did not notice the date, whoopee. He added his experience to the thread which is what we want on this site. What did you add. If you did not come down on him I never would have seen it, so thanks for being yourself. How about you chill and let people enjoy this site without you being the forum BULLY. 

Jordy, CX can and is a forum bully but when he is not he does know his stuff. Stick around there is good info here.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

OP is from eleven years ago. (2007) What a hoot. The OP probably had emergency heart surgery about 2008 or 2009 but whatever, he was still alive in 2015 which was the last time he posted here. Or for his age group, he is the fastest guy on Strava in his area.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> That's my job here. Thread dredging by 2 day old members of _any_ forum is frowned upon. It doesn't matter where it shows up on a google search, if it hasn't had any action here for 11 years that's saying something.


who made you moderator? 
The guy doesn't know your arbitrary rules (nor should he have to) so how about if something here annoys you then just shut your pie hole and let others who aren't so anal reply. Either that or hit the bong before you log in.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> That's my job here. *Thread dredging by 2 day old members of any forum is frowned upon.* It doesn't matter where it shows up on a google search, if it hasn't had any action here for 11 years that's saying something.


Speak for yourself. Some don't care and/or don't have the luxury of being able to waste mental energy on something so trivial.

And most can recognize the different between a timeless topic and a timely one. Dreadging a health thread isn't quite like one talking about 2007 TDF predictions.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> That's my job here. Thread dredging by 2 day old members of _any_ forum is frowned upon. It doesn't matter where it shows up on a google search, if it hasn't had any action here for 11 years that's saying something.


You are a total d bag for sure. Didn't know you "had a job" in the RBR forum to police all the posts. I just may dredge up every old post I can find just to make "you job" more difficult.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Jordybb said:


> ...There is no need for you to be a total douche bag.


OK, I'm going to come to CXWrench's defense; He's not a *TOTAL *douche bag. I think that exaggerating just a little...


----------



## Jordybb (Mar 4, 2018)

I could accept that. People embellish when in an emotional state.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> That's my job here.


nah, it's not...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Jordybb said:


> I could accept that. People embellish when in an emotional state.


There's a fine line between embellishment an lying.

"He had claimed to be admin and was doing his job,"

unless I missed something, you crossed it when you said that on another thread.

What he said was "That's my job here." in response to being called a D-bag. I don't want to speak for him but it seemed pretty obvious that was an olive branch of self-deprecating humor and he was accepting the title of resident d-bag. Either way, he clearly wasn't claiming to be a moderator by implying being a d-bag was his job.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jaggrin said:


> You are a total d bag for sure. Didn't know you "had a job" in the RBR forum to police all the posts. I just may dredge up every old post I can find just to make "you job" more difficult.


You will fit right in. 














In PO where the rest of the uptight children hang out.


----------



## Mambo Dave (Dec 14, 2017)

delete this, just saw the 2007 date


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> He might have been on the right track...11 DAMN YEARS AGO! Jesus, thread dredge of the year already. Take a look at how old the last post was before replying. It's pretty obvious in this case that now has though this was worth posting about. For 11 years.


Sorry CX, I have to agree with the "thread dredger" on this one.

As Jay Strongbow said, it's one thing if it's an outdated topic. This is a health issue which probably hasn't changed much in 11 years. So it still may be relevant and helpful to other readers. 

And the guy had a life threatening illness twice, give him a break!


----------

